# Flavour Question



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Morning Everyone.

I am currently busy vaping Gambit in both a MPT3 (1.5ohm) and a Nautilus (1.6ohm). Both at 11w

I am getting better flavour and Vapor out of the MPT3 than the Nautilus. Shouldnt this be the other way round? Also, the vape from the MPT3 feels a lot warmer (witch I like). Tried all air settings on the nautilus but flavour does not get better.

Only thing I have not tried is changing the Nautilus coil.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

gotta be the coil IMO, but the mpt3 is a beast from what ive heard


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

For met the Minis have always given better flavour and performance that the bigger clearomisers. Maybe there is a technical reason, don't know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Ah, Okay. will change the coil and report back.


----------



## Al3x (9/7/14)

I have the mpt3 and it rocks, my favorite from the all the attys that I have(not that I have alot) but better than the Iclear range and the aerotanks even though they use the same coils. Though the tank is small and you have to refill more often, but as a flavor chaser this is one of the better tanks imo.
Ordered 3 more so I can fill them at home and just interchange them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Yup... Defenitely was the coil... Good vapor and flavor since swapping for a new one.

Dammit, old coil only lasted 2 days... Rebuildables here I come. haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik (9/7/14)

The mPT3 is the best Tank ever!!!!
Great flavour production. 
No leaks.
Dumping Vapour like spinning tyres at the drags!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

@phanatik when I read your post I thought to myself this guy must be from bellville or some thing haha..
I see I was right lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (10/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @phanatik when I read your post I thought to myself this guy must be from bellville or some thing haha..
> I see I was right lol!


Haha... what gave it away, besides my location, @Mark ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

I checked your location afterwards ;D

When you said it chucks like being at drags i just knew  
lolz No disrespect ment


----------



## phanatik (10/7/14)

MarkK said:


> I checked your location afterwards ;D
> 
> When you said it chucks like being at drags i just knew
> lolz No disrespect ment


 
No worries, boet...
I'm acutally originally from the South of Jozi'burg.


----------



## Mike (10/7/14)

So which is worse, the dirty South or Bellville?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (10/7/14)

Mike said:


> So which is worse, the dirty South or Bellville?


 
Well, meh!
Not much of a muchness. But hey i'm in CPT now!!!


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/7/14)

Mike said:


> So which is worse, the dirty South or Bellville?


 
The east of Joburg...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

